# Turkey TEAMS



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

ok guys, with roughly a month left till some of the openers, i think its time to get the teams ready. there will be 4 teams of 10. Find you name, and each team will make their OWN THREAD. You can include anything like team names and what not but the beginning HAS to be Turkey Team #1, 2, 3, 4. after that u may put anything behind it. So here are the teams, randomly selected.

*Team 1*
TaylorDennis92
Ignition kid
HoYtShOoTeR76
SimanFF/EMT
Joe
Bowboy78
Rory/MO
IL Bowhunter94
Crego97
gobblercrazy

*Team 2*
Countryboy173
Lung beater
bohifan
BrowningRAGE
PA3-DArcher4
Blood
10gblevins02
Archerykid13
Knottygirl
Bowtech72

*Team 3*
WV hoyt shooter
Sanhighnam
Tannercollins10
Mizzou243
Granny
Hstubblefield
Hunter41606
Bowtechy95
Chaseingmuleys
x-force hunter

*Team 4*
Jmr450
Nebowhntr
turkey Tim
Mathewsreezen15
Zimtown
Corpralbarn
Hoyt1021
Bowhunter110
N7709K
Bowhunterjon

Scoring thread will probably be up around March 1st, have fun!


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

team four is going to win! gotta get a scouting!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Does my little brother count as me?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> Does my little brother count as me?


Ha, Ha, Ha... NO!!!!!!
If were gona play that way i get to count my turkey hunting partner:wink:
Thanks for putting this together Guys
takes some time to put together but is completely worthit

Wait a second 
what am i going to put on my signature
iam in 2 contests now


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

mathewsreezen15 said:


> team four is going to win! gotta get a scouting!


WHOO! team 4! lol


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

Would i still be able to get in on this?


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

you call your selves archers team 3 is going to win lol.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Im just saying I put him in the signup.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

hey someone said there might be a fith turkey team i signed up late srry


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr (Jan 16, 2010)

I put my name in the hat and dont' see it. Lets get a fifth team


----------

